# Crudeli:"Interrotta momentaneamente trattativa Arnault-Elliott"



## Tifo'o (9 Luglio 2020)

*Crudeli:"Interrotta momentaneamente trattativa Arnault-Elliott"*

Crudeli intervenuto a calciomercato.it 

"Ho una fonte attendibile, c'è stata una trattativa concreta tra Arnault ed Elliott. Il fondo americano vuole vendere il Milan ad 1,4 mld di euro. La trattativa si è momentaneamente interrotta , anche se il francese ha azioni del Milan pari a 400 mln. La trattativa si è arenata specialmente per la questione stadio, dove il sì finale non è ancora arrivato. La vendita non riguarda solo il Milan come club ma anche tutto quello che riguarda all'interno dello stadio ed intorno. Closing? La trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare quando il comune di Milano darà il sì per la costruzione del nuovo stadio e dell'area intorno. Ma anche se salterà tutto, Elliott andrà avanti".


*NB. Capiamo lo scetticismo per la fonte, ma postiamo le notizia per correttezza e cronaca.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2020)

Sono tutte cose che avevo già sentito mesi fa (compreso il fatto che Arnault sia già in qualche maniera dentro al Milan), quindi non mi sorprendo. Io credo alla fine si farà


----------



## Swaitak (9 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Crudeli intervenuto a calciomercato.it
> 
> "Ho una fonte attendibile, c'è stata una trattativa concreta tra Arnault ed Elliott. Il fondo americano vuole vendere il Milan ad 1,4 mld di euro. La trattativa si è momentaneamente interrotta , anche se il francese ha azioni del Milan pari a 400 mln. La trattativa si è arenata specialmente per la questione stadio, dove il sì finale non è ancora arrivato. La vendita non riguarda solo il Milan come club ma anche tutto quello che riguarda all'interno dello stadio ed intorno. Closing? La trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare quando il comune di Milano darà il sì per la costruzione del nuovo stadio e dell'area intorno. Ma anche se salterà tutto, Elliott andrà avanti".
> 
> ...



più il Milan decade piu aumenta il prezzo, ora siamo addirittura a 1,4


----------



## Djici (9 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Crudeli intervenuto a calciomercato.it
> 
> "Ho una fonte attendibile, c'è stata una trattativa concreta tra Arnault ed Elliott. Il fondo americano vuole vendere il Milan ad 1,4 mld di euro. La trattativa si è momentaneamente interrotta , anche se il francese ha azioni del Milan pari a 400 mln. La trattativa si è arenata specialmente per la questione stadio, dove il sì finale non è ancora arrivato. La vendita non riguarda solo il Milan come club ma anche tutto quello che riguarda all'interno dello stadio ed intorno. Closing? La trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare quando il comune di Milano darà il sì per la costruzione del nuovo stadio e dell'area intorno. Ma anche se salterà tutto, Elliott andrà avanti".
> 
> ...



Se mai dovesse essere vero che Arnault ha già una fetta di Milan allora ci è entrato a titolo personale e non con la sua società. 
Se no lo avrebbe dovuto comunicare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2020)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> più il Milan decade piu aumenta il prezzo, ora siamo addirittura a 1,4



Eh, se comprende gli asset stadio e collegati... ci sta


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se mai dovesse essere vero che Arnault ha già una fetta di Milan allora ci è entrato a titolo personale e non con la sua società.
> Se no lo avrebbe dovuto comunicare.



Inoltre sarebbe curioso sapere in che forma.
Certamente non ha azioni del Milan (basta visura immagino).

L’unica via che vedo è che Elliot abbia creato un veicolo apposito nel suo fondo (chiamiamolo Fondo rossonero) del quale i vari investitori possono sottoscrivere quote e che é finalizzato ad acquisto, gestione e sviluppo del Milan e dell’area dello stadio. I famosi 400 milioni potrebbero essere i fondi versati da Arnault in questo fondo.

Ma attenzione, non vuol dire che Arnault possieda 400 milioni di Milan. Perché dubito che il pacchetto azionario sia distribuito in percentuale mai sottoscrittori del fondo.

Insomma.... la concretezza non é la guida del “giornalismo” italiano.


----------



## kipstar (9 Luglio 2020)

nulla di nuovo.
credo che si attenda lo stadio.....o meglio la certezza che si farà.....questo ancora ad oggi non c'è mi pare di aver capito....


----------



## overlord (9 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Inoltre sarebbe curioso sapere in che forma.
> Certamente non ha azioni del Milan (basta visura immagino).
> 
> L’unica via che vedo è che Elliot abbia creato un veicolo apposito nel suo fondo (chiamiamolo Fondo rossonero) del quale i vari investitori possono sottoscrivere quote e che é finalizzato ad acquisto, gestione e sviluppo del Milan e dell’area dello stadio. I famosi 400 milioni potrebbero essere i fondi versati da Arnault in questo fondo.
> ...



Le vie della finanza creativa sono infinite...forse anche di più.


----------



## cris (9 Luglio 2020)

Mi spiace dirlo ma credo siano tutte fregnacce che questi si inventano per avere un momento di notorietà.

Ci spererei davvero, ma questi temo stiano giocando con i nostri sentimenti


----------



## __king george__ (9 Luglio 2020)

non capisco lo scetticismo...ha detto che ha una fonte attendibile quindi...


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> nulla di nuovo.
> credo che si attenda lo stadio.....o meglio la certezza che si farà.....questo ancora ad oggi non c'è mi pare di aver capito....


La questione stadio a mio parere è fuorviante.
Se c'è un appartamento in una determinata zona, io posso fare un investimento perché so che sono stati approvati degli interventi di riqualificazione che verranno attuati nel medio periodo e il mio appartamento si rivalutarà. MA, ed è qui che sta il nocciolo della questione, se l'appartamento oggi vale 100 io non lo pago 180 perché forse fra 5/10 anni quello sarà il valore.
Stesso discorso per il Milan. Se il club vale 500 senza stadio e 800 con(cifre a caso), nessun acquirente spenderà 800 milioni solo perché fra TOT anni quello sarà il valore del club. Anche perché per diversi anni la costruzione dello stadio sarà soprattutto una voce passiva nel bilancio(Milan e Inter hanno stimato che lo stadio si ripagherà in una trentina di anni), solo parzialmente coperta dalle maggiori entrate. Peraltro non bisogna dimenticare che prima che lo stadio entri a regime e possa arrivare al top del suo potenziale per quanto riguarda i ricavi serve almeno un lustro, se tutto va bene.

La mia impressione è che Elliott non abbia nessuna intenzione di vendere non tanto per una questione di prezzo, quanto perché vuole essere certa che il finanziamento ad Ac Milan per la costruzione del nuovo stadio venga erogato da loro o da soggetti nella loro sfera di influenza.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Luglio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La questione stadio a mio parere è fuorviante.
> Se c'è un appartamento in una determinata zona, io posso fare un investimento perché so che sono stati approvati degli interventi di riqualificazione che verranno attuati nel medio periodo e il mio appartamento si rivalutarà. MA, ed è qui che sta il nocciolo della questione, se l'appartamento oggi vale 100 io non lo pago 180 perché forse fra 5/10 anni quello sarà il valore.
> Stesso discorso per il Milan. Se il club vale 500 senza stadio e 800 con(cifre a caso), nessun acquirente spenderà 800 milioni solo perché fra TOT anni quello sarà il valore del club. Anche perché per diversi anni la costruzione dello stadio sarà soprattutto una voce passiva nel bilancio(Milan e Inter hanno stimato che lo stadio si ripagherà in una trentina di anni), solo parzialmente coperta dalle maggiori entrate. Peraltro non bisogna dimenticare che prima che lo stadio entri a regime e possa arrivare al top del suo potenziale per quanto riguarda i ricavi serve almeno un lustro, se tutto va bene.
> 
> La mia impressione è che Elliott non abbia nessuna intenzione di vendere non tanto per una questione di prezzo, quanto perché vuole essere certa che il finanziamento ad Ac Milan per la costruzione del nuovo stadio venga erogato da loro o da soggetti nella loro sfera di influenza.



Speriamo di no... Se piazzano gli stessi interessi che avevano concesso a ping-pong lee ci faranno usura per davvero


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Se mai dovesse essere vero che Arnault ha già una fetta di Milan allora ci è entrato a titolo personale e non con la sua società.
> Se no lo avrebbe dovuto comunicare.



Da quel che sapevo io ci è entrato ufficiosamente tramite dei collabori ed ex collaboratori (uomini di fiducia insomma). Da quel che so aveva fatto la medesima manovra con Tiffany. Conoscevo anche i nomi di queste persone ma proprio non li ricordo


----------



## kipstar (9 Luglio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La questione stadio a mio parere è fuorviante.
> Se c'è un appartamento in una determinata zona, io posso fare un investimento perché so che sono stati approvati degli interventi di riqualificazione che verranno attuati nel medio periodo e il mio appartamento si rivalutarà. MA, ed è qui che sta il nocciolo della questione, se l'appartamento oggi vale 100 io non lo pago 180 perché forse fra 5/10 anni quello sarà il valore.
> Stesso discorso per il Milan. Se il club vale 500 senza stadio e 800 con(cifre a caso), nessun acquirente spenderà 800 milioni solo perché fra TOT anni quello sarà il valore del club. Anche perché per diversi anni la costruzione dello stadio sarà soprattutto una voce passiva nel bilancio(Milan e Inter hanno stimato che lo stadio si ripagherà in una trentina di anni), solo parzialmente coperta dalle maggiori entrate. Peraltro non bisogna dimenticare che prima che lo stadio entri a regime e possa arrivare al top del suo potenziale per quanto riguarda i ricavi serve almeno un lustro, se tutto va bene.
> 
> La mia impressione è che Elliott non abbia nessuna intenzione di vendere non tanto per una questione di prezzo, quanto perché vuole essere certa che il finanziamento ad Ac Milan per la costruzione del nuovo stadio venga erogato da loro o da soggetti nella loro sfera di influenza.



quindi, visto che il presidente ha previsto la fine dello stadio per il 2024.....non saremo ceduti fino al 2024 ? questo intendi ?


----------



## Zanc9 (9 Luglio 2020)

Che amor di caffè


----------



## sunburn (9 Luglio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> quindi, visto che il presidente ha previsto la fine dello stadio per il 2024.....non saremo ceduti fino al 2024 ? questo intendi ?


Le tempistiche non so immaginarle, probabilmente non sarà necessario aspettare la fine dei lavori ma sarà sufficiente concludere i vari contratti di finanziamento.
L'unica cosa certa è che il nuovo stadio sarà una mastodontica speculazione finanziaria e immobiliare e sarebbe bizzarro se un fondo speculativo non si accaparasse una buona fetta dei guadagni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Crudeli intervenuto a calciomercato.it
> 
> "Ho una fonte attendibile, c'è stata una trattativa concreta tra Arnault ed Elliott. Il fondo americano vuole vendere il Milan ad 1,4 mld di euro. La trattativa si è momentaneamente interrotta , *anche se il francese ha azioni del Milan pari a 400 mln*. La trattativa si è arenata specialmente per la questione stadio, dove il sì finale non è ancora arrivato. La vendita non riguarda solo il Milan come club ma anche tutto quello che riguarda all'interno dello stadio ed intorno. Closing? La trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare quando il comune di Milano darà il sì per la costruzione del nuovo stadio e dell'area intorno. Ma anche se salterà tutto, Elliott andrà avanti".
> 
> ...



Cosa ? e come le avrebbe ??


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Da quel che sapevo io ci è entrato ufficiosamente tramite dei collabori ed ex collaboratori (uomini di fiducia insomma). Da quel che so aveva fatto la medesima manovra con Tiffany. Conoscevo anche i nomi di queste persone ma proprio non li ricordo



Lascia perdere, Arnault non è dentro a niente. Son tutte fregnacce


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Luglio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lascia perdere, Arnault non è dentro a niente. Son tutte fregnacce



Vedremo, sicuramente non credo al 100% a nessuno...ne a chi ha detto sta roba ne tanto mento a te. Però una mia opinione me la sono fatta e tanto mi basta..

Comunque nulla di ciò che ha detto mi è nuovo


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Luglio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Vedremo, sicuramente non credo al 100% a nessuno...ne a chi ha detto sta roba ne tanto mento a te. Però una mia opinione me la sono fatta e tanto mi basta..
> 
> Comunque nulla di ciò che ha detto mi è nuovo



Nessuno ha in mano la verità basterebbe ragionare con la propria testa e non abboccare ad ogni cosa. Pace.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (9 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Crudeli intervenuto a calciomercato.it
> 
> "Ho una fonte attendibile, c'è stata una trattativa concreta tra Arnault ed Elliott. Il fondo americano vuole vendere il Milan ad 1,4 mld di euro. La trattativa si è momentaneamente interrotta , anche se il francese ha azioni del Milan pari a 400 mln. La trattativa si è arenata specialmente per la questione stadio, dove il sì finale non è ancora arrivato. La vendita non riguarda solo il Milan come club ma anche tutto quello che riguarda all'interno dello stadio ed intorno. Closing? La trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare quando il comune di Milano darà il sì per la costruzione del nuovo stadio e dell'area intorno. Ma anche se salterà tutto, Elliott andrà avanti".
> 
> ...



si certo 1,4 mld per una azienda che va sempre in rosso da 30 anni..
apparte che con quei soldi ti compri roma,napoli,atalanta,lazio e tutta la serie B..


----------



## Goro (9 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Crudeli intervenuto a calciomercato.it
> 
> "Ho una fonte attendibile, c'è stata una trattativa concreta tra Arnault ed Elliott. Il fondo americano vuole vendere il Milan ad 1,4 mld di euro. La trattativa si è momentaneamente interrotta , anche se il francese ha azioni del Milan pari a 400 mln. La trattativa si è arenata specialmente per la questione stadio, dove il sì finale non è ancora arrivato. La vendita non riguarda solo il Milan come club ma anche tutto quello che riguarda all'interno dello stadio ed intorno. Closing? La trattativa si potrebbe sbloccare quando il comune di Milano darà il sì per la costruzione del nuovo stadio e dell'area intorno. Ma anche se salterà tutto, Elliott andrà avanti".
> 
> ...



A me piace pensare male, notizie messe in giro solo per fare pressione così che tutti aspettiamo il nuovo stadio come il messia per poi trovarci qualche fregatura della loro, tipo che alla fine Elliott fa saltare tutto con Arnault


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> si certo 1,4 mld per una azienda che va sempre in rosso da 30 anni..
> apparte che con quei soldi ti compri roma,napoli,atalanta,lazio e tutta la serie B..



Non è sbagliato come valore se consideri lo stadio e tutto ciò che verrà costruito con...


----------



## mabadi (9 Luglio 2020)

Questa settimana ricorre il 4.
400 mln il più di valore
400 mln le azioni di Arnault
e
4 gooooooooollll ai ladri.


----------



## zlatan (9 Luglio 2020)

Voglio bene metaforicamente a Tiziano, rimane un mito quando piange o fa finta di piangere ai gol del Milan, ma mi pare che in questi annni di notizie inventate ne ha già date abbastanza. Quindi la premessa fatta nel post iniziale era per forza d'uopo...
La peggiore in assoluta, è stata quando è uscita come pesce d'aprile, la notizia che il tizio del PSG aveva acquistato anche il Milan con un'operazione lampo. La sera poco prima che loro dessero la notizia, era uscito il fatto che fosse un pesce d'aprile: ma 7gold ormai aveva preannunciato lo sgoob e quindi non potevano tirarsi indietro. Bene lui e quell'altro milanista che lavora a 7 gold l'hanno annunicato, dicendo che qualcuno per sviare la cosa, aveva anche detto che era un pesce d'aprile, ma in realtà era tutto vero......


----------



## Raryof (9 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Eh, se comprende gli asset stadio e collegati... ci sta



Uhahahah delirio puro, questi vendono lo stadio valutando gli asset dello stadio e "collegati" più del Milan stesso che di fatto non vale niente a 'sto giro se confrontato col mega stadio di Stadioni.
Poco male, se vuoi venderlo per oltre 1 mlrd (e trovi il pollo) questo o ha i soldi o ti tieni il Milan quinto per altri 15 anni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Uhahahah delirio puro, questi vendono lo stadio valutando gli asset dello stadio e "collegati" più del Milan stesso che di fatto non vale niente a 'sto giro se confrontato col mega stadio di Stadioni.
> Poco male, se vuoi venderlo per oltre 1 mlrd (e trovi il pollo) questo o ha i soldi o ti tieni il Milan quinto per altri 15 anni.



No lo rilanciano per conto loro.
Non c’é nessun piano di cessione nei prossimi anni.

Magari tra 4-5, se ne parlerá.


----------



## Raryof (9 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No lo rilanciano per conto loro.
> Non c’é nessun piano di cessione nei prossimi anni.
> 
> Magari tra 4-5, se ne parlerá.



Lo rilanciano come?
Autofinanziamento? 0 sponsorizzazioni? mai in Champions? allora non saranno 4-5 anni ma 18-20.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> No lo rilanciano per conto loro.
> Non c’é nessun piano di cessione nei prossimi anni.
> 
> Magari tra 4-5, se ne parlerá.



4/5 anni vorrebbe dire fino al 2024/2025. 

Non so se ci rendiamo conto.

Thohir è rimasto all’Inda dal Novembre 2013 al Giugno 2016, perché queste melme inutili dovrebbero rimanere 6/7 anni (visto che sono arrivati nel Luglio 2018)?

Ma zio cane immondo laido schifoso, ma che abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (9 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non è sbagliato come valore se consideri lo stadio e tutto ciò che verrà costruito con...



se vendono subito i soldi x fare lo stadio dopo in teoria dovrebbe cacciarli Arnault,quindi attualmente
senza neanche un progetto approvato non puoi valutare il milan con stadio nuovo che non c'è,
diversamente se Elliott costruisce lo stadio e poi vende sopra il miliardo significa che
sono passati 3-4 anni e quindi è inutile affrontare adesso l'argomento cessione.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lo rilanciano come?
> Autofinanziamento? 0 sponsorizzazioni? mai in Champions? allora non saranno 4-5 anni ma 18-20.



Nelle intenzioni lo rilanciano sperando che Rangnick faccia i miracoli,centrando magari la Champions al primo colpo ed innescando il processo di crescita,facendo plusvalenze.Fiducia a Rangnick quindi e sostegno,altrimenti per Elliot,se aspettiamo che immettano sponsorizzazioni loro per farci crescere un tantino,non ne usciamo più.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 4/5 anni vorrebbe dire fino al 2024/2025.
> 
> Non so se ci rendiamo conto.
> 
> ...



Ci faranno fare la fine dell' Ajax amico mio. Almeno però i lancieri in Olanda vincono spesso il campionato. 
Questi con Rangnick hanno intenzione di mandare in scena la provincializzazione di un grande club. Questo è il mitico " progetto di cui si parla.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Luglio 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Ci faranno fare la fine dell' Ajax amico mio. Almeno però i lancieri in Olanda vincono spesso il campionato.
> Questi con Rangnick hanno intenzione di mandare in scena la provincializzazione di un grande club. Questo è il mitico " progetto di cui si parla.



Speriamo che qualcuno ci salvi prima e ci compri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nelle intenzioni lo rilanciano sperando che Rangnick faccia i miracoli,centrando magari la Champions al primo colpo ed innescando il processo di crescita,facendo plusvalenze.Fiducia a Rangnick quindi e sostegno,altrimenti per Elliot,se aspettiamo che immettano sponsorizzazioni loro per farci crescere un tantino,non ne usciamo più.



Esatto, speriamo in zio Ralf, se ci riporta in Champions poi risanare il bilancio e vendere la società è molto più facile. Visto che ha portato il Lipsia dalla B ai quarti di Champions può farcela. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Rivera10 (9 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Esatto, speriamo in zio Ralf, se ci riporta in Champions poi risanare il bilancio e vendere la società è molto più facile. Visto che ha portato il Lipsia dalla B ai quarti di Champions può farcela. Incrociamo le dita.



Per me la stai facendo troppo facile.


----------



## Raryof (9 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Nelle intenzioni lo rilanciano sperando che Rangnick faccia i miracoli,centrando magari la Champions al primo colpo ed innescando il processo di crescita,facendo plusvalenze.Fiducia a Rangnick quindi e sostegno,altrimenti per Elliot,se aspettiamo che immettano sponsorizzazioni loro per farci crescere un tantino,non ne usciamo più.



Rimarremmo comunque in un fase di stallo perché tu puoi anche entrare in Champs quasi per caso ma se non dai sostegno alla crescita fai giusto giusto qualche plusvalenza in più e basta.
O porti il club ad un livello successivo dover puoi spendere 70 mln l'anno per un singolo giocatore oppure ti godi il Milan autofinanziato che rimane sempre distante anni luce da quel gruppetto di squadre che in Champions ci vanno per davvero e non per una comparsata "gloriosa" calmatifosi.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Rimarremmo comunque in un fase di stallo perché tu puoi anche entrare in Champs quasi per caso ma se non dai sostegno alla crescita fai giusto giusto qualche plusvalenza in più e basta.
> O porti il club ad un livello successivo dover puoi spendere 70 mln l'anno per un singolo giocatore oppure ti godi il Milan autofinanziato che rimane sempre distante anni luce da quel gruppetto di squadre che in Champions ci vanno per davvero e non per una comparsata "gloriosa" calmatifosi.



Perfetto,noi questo lo sappiamo,loro ci arriveranno?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 4/5 anni vorrebbe dire fino al 2024/2025.
> 
> Non so se ci rendiamo conto.
> 
> ...



Zio Silvio ci ha portato in alto e poi ci ha lasciato in un buco profondissimo.
Moratti, quando Ha lasciato ha cercato di aiutare la transizione (restó azionista di minoranza anche).

Dai, prova ad essere ottimista... il Lipsia dalla Bundesliga2 ai quarti di champions, da una rosa da 35 milioni a una da 450 in 3 anni e mezzo.
Noi partiamo un pó piú in alto, magari.... cerchiamo di essere ottimisti


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Rimarremmo comunque in un fase di stallo perché tu puoi anche entrare in Champs quasi per caso ma se non dai sostegno alla crescita fai giusto giusto qualche plusvalenza in più e basta.
> O porti il club ad un livello successivo dover puoi spendere 70 mln l'anno per un singolo giocatore oppure ti godi il Milan autofinanziato che rimane sempre distante anni luce da quel gruppetto di squadre che in Champions ci vanno per davvero e non per una comparsata "gloriosa" calmatifosi.



Questo è ovvio, ma tanto di vincere qualcosa di serio con Idiott (che non sia una coppetta nazionale occasionale arrivata per caso Nabbule & Lazzie style) non se ne parla nemmeno, perché per quelle servono risorse che loro non immettono, e non puoi competere con Juve e Inda che invece fanno tutto il possibile, se non di più, per essere competitive.

Quindi tornare in Champions è assolutamente vitale per risanare il bilancio e affrettare la cessione. Un Milan con stadio approvato e bilancio a posto viene venduto ieri.



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Zio Silvio ci ha portato in alto e poi ci ha lasciato in un buco profondissimo.
> Moratti, quando Ha lasciato ha cercato di aiutare la transizione (restó azionista di minoranza anche).
> 
> Dai, prova ad essere ottimista... il Lipsia dalla Bundesliga2 ai quarti di champions, da una rosa da 35 milioni a una da 450 in 3 anni e mezzo.
> Noi partiamo un pó piú in alto, magari.... cerchiamo di essere ottimisti



Speriamo bene, perché ormai sono tredici anni di declino e otto di baratro totale. Domani compio 53 anni e mi chiedo se mai rivedrò un Milan degno di essere chiamato tale senza esplodere in una risata isterica, e se sarò ancora in condizioni tali da godermelo. Intanto mio figlio ha 14 anni, quasi 15, e ricorda a malapena l’ultimo scudo (era con me a Roma, per questo ha qualche flash lontano, ma cosa vuoi che ricordi per il resto, non aveva manco sette anni, sono pochi), mia figlia ne ha 5 quindi lasciamo proprio perdere. 

Boh, manco ai tempi della B...

Lì fu tutto più veloce, in nove anni dalla Stella al tetto del mondo con in mezzo due retrocessioni e svariati campionati a metà classifica, ora son già passati nove anni dal diciottesimo e navighiamo ancora in una nebbia tale che Silent Hill in confronto è Sharm El Sheikh.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (9 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Questo è ovvio, ma tanto di vincere qualcosa di serio con Idiott (che non sia una coppetta nazionale occasionale arrivata per caso Nabbule & Lazzie style) non se ne parla nemmeno, perché per quelle servono risorse che loro non immettono, e non puoi competere con Juve e Inda che invece fanno tutto il possibile, se non di più, per essere competitive.
> 
> Quindi tornare in Champions è assolutamente vitale per risanare il bilancio e affrettare la cessione. Un Milan con stadio approvato e bilancio a posto viene venduto ieri.
> 
> ...



Siamo coetanei (io 53 a ottobre), stesse memorie...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Siamo coetanei (io 53 a ottobre), stesse memorie...



Noooooo, zio Zosimo mio coetaneo, pazzesco. 


Speriamo bene per il futuro va. Non vorrei essere un vecchio demente rincitrullito quando torneremo.


----------



## Manue (10 Luglio 2020)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> se vendono subito i soldi x fare lo stadio dopo in teoria dovrebbe cacciarli Arnault,quindi attualmente
> senza neanche un progetto approvato non puoi valutare il milan con stadio nuovo che non c'è,
> diversamente se Elliott costruisce lo stadio e poi vende sopra il miliardo significa che
> sono passati 3-4 anni e quindi è inutile affrontare adesso l'argomento cessione.



Beh ma la notizia riporta che la cessione è legata all’ok dello stadio, 
quindi per forza di cose il valore non può essere lo stesso. 
Detto questo nessuno può realmente sapere quanto Elliot valuta il Milan, 
e non si sa neanche quanto grano ci metterebbe Elliot per costruire lo stadio. 

Io dico solo che 1,4 mld è un valore che ci può stare se si considera stadio nuovo e tutto quello che c’è intorno. 

Vedremo.


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Beh ma la notizia riporta che la cessione è legata all’ok dello stadio,
> quindi per forza di cose il valore non può essere lo stesso.
> Detto questo nessuno può realmente sapere quanto Elliot valuta il Milan,
> e non si sa neanche quanto grano ci metterebbe Elliot per costruire lo stadio.
> ...


Secondo Kpmg Football Benchmark il valore della Juventus sarebbe 1,7 miliardi. 1,4 miliardi per noi è fantascienza.
Anche perché un acquirente paga il valore attuale, non il potenziale.


----------



## sunburn (10 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> 4/5 anni vorrebbe dire fino al 2024/2025.
> 
> Non so se ci rendiamo conto.
> 
> ...


Tohir era un imprenditore(col pallino dello sport) che ha voluto fare una speculazione. Elliott è un fondo speculativo che vuole fare una speculazione. Differenza sostanziale, che si è vista anche nel diverso approccio alla gestione dell’area sportiva.
L’auspicio è che Elliott levi le tende appena conclusi i vari contratti di finanziamento e tutti gli annessi e connessi per la costruzione del nuovo stadio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (10 Luglio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Tohir era un imprenditore(col pallino dello sport) che ha voluto fare una speculazione. Elliott è un fondo speculativo che vuole fare una speculazione. Differenza sostanziale, che si è vista anche nel diverso approccio alla gestione dell’area sportiva.
> L’auspicio è che Elliott levi le tende appena conclusi i vari contratti di finanziamento e tutti gli annessi e connessi per la costruzione del nuovo stadio.



Esatto.


----------



## Manue (10 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Beh ma la notizia riporta che la cessione è legata all’ok dello stadio,
> quindi per forza di cose il valore non può essere lo stesso.
> Detto questo nessuno può realmente sapere quanto Elliot valuta il Milan,
> e non si sa neanche quanto grano ci metterebbe Elliot per costruire lo stadio.
> ...



.


----------



## Manue (10 Luglio 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo Kpmg Football Benchmark il valore della Juventus sarebbe 1,7 miliardi. 1,4 miliardi per noi è fantascienza.
> Anche perché un acquirente paga il valore attuale, non il potenziale.



Come già scritto, 
bisogna considerare lo stadio, l'area che verrà costruita per lo stadio, e Milano.

1. Milano con Torino non puoi neanche accostarle per sbaglio.
2. Lo stadio del Milan già di base varrà di più del piccolo stadium.
3. Quello che verrà costruito intorno allo stadio assumerà un valore che non puoi paragonare a quello attuale intorno allo stadium.

Per quanto riguarda la determinazione del valore, tra domanda e offerta, 
dipende da quanto Elliot sborserà per il progetto.

Ripeto come già detto 2 volte, 
per me 1.4 mld per il Milan, lo stadio nuovo e quello che c'è intorno, a Milano città, 
ci può stare.

Sul discorso che uno paga il valore attuale e non quello potenziale, 
si potrebbe aprire un discorso infinito.
Semplificando, 
il valore attuale di una cosa considera anche il suo potenziale.


----------

